# Long Coated in Florida - help please



## jhfla (Jan 12, 2017)

I have had 3 standard coat shepherds and am looking for a long coat (without undercoat) and can't find a "long coat" breeder down here. Would really like to see one in person before I purchase one and was hoping that there might be someone on this forum that has one that lives say within 3 hours from me that would be willing to let me meet their dog. Really trying to get a sense of the feel of the coat and the shedding. I am in Boca Raton (south florida east coast) and would drive 3+ hours from me to meet. Would really appreciate anyones help with this.
Thanks,
Josh


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Please don't feel like I'm hounding you, but I've been on this forum for 10yrs, have volunteered for a shepherd rescue that places over 800 GSD a year and I can only think of 1 longcoat w/o an undercoat that I've seen and that dog had questionable heritage (possibly mixed).

If most GSD owners had their way I think we'd all prefer a GSD that didn't shed as much... and if they were that easy to produce I also feel like those breeders who focus on petlines would have capitalized on that by now.

I've seen multiple blues and livers and a panda... a long coat minus the undercoat seems pretty close to tracking down a unicorn.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm with Fodder. I live in Boca and I think you could expand your search area to include the whole USA and still come up empty.

German Shepherd equals German Shedders

While it's true some shed less than some others, I don't think any breeder can guarantee one way or the other.

At one point, my GSD lost his undercoat on his back and I went to the ends of the earth trying to figure out what the problem was. Sure, it was nice not having fur all over the place but the thought my dog was in distress way, way, way!! outweighed any good feelings about that.

You may want to consider a breed that sheds less if that's why you are asking. If I have it wrong, please write back with further explanation.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

If I were in Florida and wanted a long cot Shepherd I would go visit Vicki @ *Blue Bay Shepherds - Home
Gonna get shedding with long coats just how it is. But they are beautiful.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

There was a true longcoat that belonged to someone who was a member here many years ago - Betty's Taser. Lots and lots of long stock coats, but he was the only without an undercoat that I ever remember hearing about, and I've been here even longer than Fodder!

I'm afraid I have to agree with everyone else - your chances of finding one are extremely slim.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Huuuuuge Taser fan!!! Never knew he lacked undercoat, wouldn't have guessed by looking at him, but lovely lovely coat!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I wouldn't have guessed either, I only know because Betty said he was a true longcoat. Gorgeous dog.


----------



## jhfla (Jan 12, 2017)

I am definitely open to finding a dog from anywhere that is a direct flight from me and would think I could find one that is right for me in the state of Florida or Georgia. I have been reading about a long coat without an undercoat and it appears that they shed less that is all. I am not looking for a dog that doesn't shed and like I said I have had 3 german shepherds and love the bread and will be getting another one. I was just hoping that someone on this forum maybe had a long coat without an undercoat that I could possibly meet before getting on a plane to visit a breeder. I am probably not going to get a long coat as I am concerned about breeding specifically focused on a recessive gene and not focusing on other aspects that are really important to me and hopefully everyone (e.g. health, temperament).


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> If I were in Florida and wanted a long cot Shepherd I would go visit Vicki @ *Blue Bay Shepherds - Home
> Gonna get shedding with long coats just how it is. But they are beautiful.



Um, they're mixed with wolves? Look at the history, the males and the females. They are another 'new breed' being created and come with a Blue Bay Shepherd Certificate and if you don't get the certificate it's not a Blue Bay Shepherd?


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Deb said:


> Um, they're mixed with wolves? Look at the history, the males and the females. They are another 'new breed' being created and come with a Blue Bay Shepherd Certificate and if you don't get the certificate it's not a Blue Bay Shepherd?


I know they're magnificent. If didn't already have three big dogs. I would live to have one. 
Plus the wolf is pretty far back in the pedigree.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

cdwoodcox said:


> I know they're magnificent. If didn't already have three big dogs. I would live to have one.
> Plus the wolf is pretty far back in the pedigree.


That still seems awfully risky.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

jhfla said:


> I am probably not going to get a long coat as I am concerned about breeding specifically focused on a recessive gene and not focusing on other aspects that are really important to me and hopefully everyone (e.g. health, temperament).


Actually many long stock coats are not specifically produced for the coat. Of the three I've had, all were from parents with normal stock coats. As long as both parents have the recessive gene, you'll likely get a coatie or two in the litter. So you can be a responsible breeder focusing on health and temperament, it's not only people breeding FOR the long coat.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> That still seems awfully risky.


Idk at one time I was trying to figure out getting one. She had a two year wait, then Athena came along then Apollo. So not in my cards now. I still follow them on Facebook and visit their website occasionally to see the pups and breeding. Of the posts and testimonials I have read from current owners.. they seem to be a calm laid back dog. More so than an average well bred GSD. Some still have a wolfy look to them but I really like them.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

cdwoodcox said:


> Idk at one time I was trying to figure out getting one. She had a two year wait, then Athena came along then Apollo. So not in my cards now. I still follow them on Facebook and visit their website occasionally to see the pups and breeding. Of the posts and testimonials I have read from current owners.. they seem to be a calm laid back dog. More so than an average well bred GSD. Some still have a wolfy look to them but I really like them.


Don't they say that about Shiloh Shepherds too? I have a hard time believing reviews on a breeders Facebook or website. I'd want to see the actual dogs, or know an owner that I trust.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

cloudpump said:


> Don't they say that about Shiloh Shepherds too? I have a hard time believing reviews on a breeders Facebook or website. I'd want to see the actual dogs, or know an owner that I trust.


Idk anything about shiloh Shepherds. 
And yes, I agree. I wish I knew someone personally or on a forum like this to see what they say. Surprised no one has came here looking for advice on a Blue bay Shepherd. Maybe I should check out a wolf forum. Maybe they go there for advice. 
I know a few people around my area who have raised supposed wolf GSD's with I guess success. I went to look at some pups when I was about 19. GSD wolf mix. I didn't wind up getting one but I remember the father is the one who supposedly had the wolf in him. He was the biggest dog I have ever seen.


----------

